# 89 2500 font end poping or something.



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

so i have been noticing that my front end like pops, hops and bangs around everytime i go in a cul-du-sac! does anyone know what would cause this or point me in the right direction? my cvs are tight, new idler arm. it has a steering stabilizer and the 8600lb gvrw and a 5.7.

im not very good with front end noise i just know its not right!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

My 04 Ram did something similar and it was the wheel bearing. Only happened while turning at first then progressively got worse.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

chitty, im going to check it out and see.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Crap I just remembered it needed a ujoint as well which I would be more inclined to think would cause the popping sound.

Even though the CV feels tight, that sounds like it could be the problem.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I agree with plowguy43. In a fwd car I have experienced this when turning tight in parking lots and it was the cv joint. I don't know of a method to check a cv for wear. But for your truck they are reasonable at auto stores as complete 1/2 shafts with both inner & outer cv's included.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

hey boss,,,is it like a clicking while turning????


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Sounds like a front CV shaft to me ! They fail every couple of years when doing alot of plowing , as do wheel bearings . I've gotten to where I can almost do either one in my sleep !


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

dieselss;1422332 said:


> hey boss,,,is it like a clicking while turning????


only when the plow is on, but doesn't click click click, just a click every once in awhile.

i know my passenger side cv has the slighest amount of play, but its coming from the driver side.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

sounds like a ball joint to me.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

I did check the ball joints, they were replaced in June. I stuck a big bar under the tire, no movement.


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

the newer unit bearing style wheel bearings usually howl/growl when they go out. Older style wheel bearings can click and pop, but yours are probably unit bearings.

i'd bet on half shafts. 

they are a little more work to replace, but about half the cost of wheel bearings.

any chance of putting all 4 up on jack stands? get put it in gear and crawl around to locate the noise? That's what i had to do to verify the bad wheel bearing in my wife's car.

just a thought.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

its only when im turning, when im going stright down the road its fine, but when i turn, the front end makes a poping sond and starts hopping. i have stuck my head out the window and the wheel on the driver side itsnt poping to the right at all it stays put.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

meborder;1422852 said:


> the newer unit bearing style wheel bearings usually howl/growl when they go out. Older style wheel bearings can click and pop, but yours are probably unit bearings.
> 
> i'd bet on half shafts.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like you have yet to put bearings in a GM with captive rotors . It's a bigger job than changing a shaft !


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

oneoldsap;1422988 said:


> Sounds like you have yet to put bearings in a GM with captive rotors . It's a bigger job than changing a shaft !


i am a bit out of the loop on the newer style GM's, i'll admit.

also a ford guy, so i don't get around chevy too much any more.

my experience with chevy mostly come from the 2.5 years i spent selling parts at Advance Auto. I occupied the majority of my day selling part to guys with chevy trucks. I swear, without the C/K line of trucks, the parts houses would have little to do.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

oneoldsap;1422988 said:


> Sounds like you have yet to put bearings in a GM with captive rotors . It's a bigger job than changing a shaft !


my thoughts to, rotors are a pita if you cant get the hub out!


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

I take the spindle right out , and work on it on the floor , Neverseeze on every fastener when reassembling . I've tried the $350.00 bearings and the $100.00 bearings , and don't see a difference in lifespan . The OEM ones are probably close to $600.00 by now and no warranty . The parts store one have a 1 year warranty .


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Sway bar linkage or balljoint...maybe. I've replaced about everything in the front end to get rid of clicks so just throwing these out there as possibilities that can work.


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

meborder;1423336 said:


> i am a bit out of the loop on the newer style GM's, i'll admit.
> 
> also a ford guy, so i don't get around chevy too much any more.
> 
> my experience with chevy mostly come from the 2.5 years i spent selling parts at Advance Auto. I occupied the majority of my day selling part to guys with chevy trucks. I swear, without the C/K line of trucks, the parts houses would have little to do.


 That's funny ! There must be a bunch of Chevys in your area . My son has an 05 F-350 Super Duty . He had to replace the Ball joints and steering linkage ends every year , while it was under warranty ! After the warranty ended we redid it with Moog parts and have not had any problems . Ford's the only truck you can buy with a heated tailgate , so you don't freeze your hands pushing the POS . I've never gotten a letter from GM telling me not to park my truck inside or near a building because it may burst into flames !!


----------



## meborder (Oct 26, 2011)

oneoldsap;1423757 said:


> That's funny ! There must be a bunch of Chevys in your area . My son has an 05 F-350 Super Duty . He had to replace the Ball joints and steering linkage ends every year , while it was under warranty ! After the warranty ended we redid it with Moog parts and have not had any problems . Ford's the only truck you can buy with a heated tailgate , so you don't freeze your hands pushing the POS . I've never gotten a letter from GM telling me not to park my truck inside or near a building because it may burst into flames !!


coulda been a volume thing ... or maybe ford guys just didn't fix em ...

or, being a ford guy, i've got my own theories 

either way, it was seriously about 2 or 3 to one, vs any other brand. To be honest, i don't think there was a day that went by without selling something for a silverado.

worst part was, guys would just tell me "its a silverado" .... which means next to nothing, other than knowing what trim level they have. usually, it was a half ton 4x4 with a 350 .... but every once and a while, it would be a half ton 2x4 with a v6 (which were usually chyenne's).

or they would come in for valve covers, or a water pump, and when i'd ask what year i'd get "dont matter, they are all the same" .... so, depending on the tone they took with me, i'd send them home with valve cover gaskets for a 94, and a water pump from a 89 GMC suburban.... then, when they came back because their parts didn't fit, "i thought they were all the same. so i didn't think it mattered ?!?" we all have our moments, i suppose.

anyway .... didn't mean to hijack a thread.

sorry i can't be of more help ... i'm still betting on half-shafts ...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i was crawling around under the truck again and im thinking it is half shafts but the ruck does nee other work like tie rods and stuff so im hoping end of this week i can get everything done. the truck has 246000 miles with mostly original parts other than a new heart


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

terra good call on the sway bar links, i did find a bad one this morning. thanks for pointing thoes out for me. its not all over the road just yet but there bad!


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

*Miles*



the new boss 92;1424072 said:


> i was crawling around under the truck again and im thinking it is half shafts but the ruck does nee other work like tie rods and stuff so im hoping end of this week i can get everything done. the truck has 246000 miles with mostly original parts other than a new heart


 I had an 89 1500 with a 7'6" Diamond plow on it . I sold the truck with 257,000 Mi. on it . Didn't have to change u-joints till 165,000 . She had to have new front shafts every other year though . They will take a licking and keep on ticking , if you keep up with the maintainence ! I'm running a K-3500 SRW with an 8' Boss Super Tripedge . This truck doesn't wear the shafts like the 1/2 ton did . With this one it's front wheel bearings , every year or two , and they're a b---- to change , usually an all day project . It's a 97 with 132,00 on it . Purrs like a kitten and will push some snow !


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

make sure the spline on the front shaft is moving freely


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

inside the hubs? does that matter that much? cause when you tighten them down they shouldn't slide in and out? or should they?


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

You guys aren't on the same channel , Chevys didn't have external hubs after 1987 !


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

^ thats were i got confused, there talking about locking hubs, im talking about the cv's in the wheel berings!


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

*Weeding*

Whenever you seek advice , you need to weed out what you can't or won't use . The longer you're on the sight the better you will know , whether someone has somethimg to say , or just has to say something ! I haven't been on here for long , but I've been plowing for 35 years , and whirling wrenches alot longer than that ! I'm picking out the ones with info I trust and those not so much . Now when it comes to plows B&B seems to really know his stuff , he helped me out already ! So have a good winter , work smart and safe !


----------

